# Epic Dramatic Glorious Whatever demo cue



## Christof (Jul 25, 2011)

I don't know exactly what to do with this short cue, I just started writing and this is the result, actually leading nowhere, but I will keep it as kind of template.
Oh, yes, I love Anton Bruckner 

http://soundcloud.com/christof-unterber ... he-dark1-0

or in a better resolution than soundcloud:

http://www.music4motion.org/enter%20the%20dark1.0.mp3

Christof


----------



## Ed (Jul 25, 2011)

Really really nice! 

Am I right in thinking its Hollywood Strings? The strings are beautiful.

Whats the other samples here? Reminded me of Elliot Goldenthal for some reason.


----------



## mducharme (Jul 25, 2011)

Really beautiful.. evokes going into a scary yet wondrous/magical place.


----------



## Christof (Jul 25, 2011)

Ed @ Mon Jul 25 said:


> Really really nice!
> 
> Am I right in thinking its Hollywood Strings? The strings are beautiful.
> 
> Whats the other samples here? Reminded me of Elliot Goldenthal for some reason.



Yes Hollywood Strings, Brass is from Cinebrass, Woodwinds,Harp,Percussion, Celesta is VSL, I even had a choir, but I rejected this idea.
I didn't think about Goldenthal, but this is an interesting aspect!


----------



## Ed (Jul 25, 2011)

Chris its gorgeous and probably the best Hollywood Strings demo I have heard, or at least remember hearing. 

I listened to some more of your stuff, lovelly!

Is there anything live in Lamentation3a?


----------



## Christof (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Epic/Dramatic/Glorious/Whatever demo cue*

yes, it's me playing my best plug in, my cello


----------



## whinecellar (Jul 25, 2011)

Very nice Christof! Great to hear some good old-fashioned melodic writing, and good to see you here!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Epic/Dramatic/Glorious/Whatever demo cue*

Very very nice. Agree with Ed, that's the best use of Hollywood Strings I've heard. I hope Nick and TJ see this thread.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 25, 2011)

Sounds beautiful! Great job!

- Mike


----------



## Christof (Jul 25, 2011)

whinecellar @ Mon Jul 25 said:


> Very nice Christof! Great to hear some good old-fashioned melodic writing, and good to see you here!


Jim!
How small this world can be!
Yes, i am an old fashioned guy, at least bacause of my classical background.
Talk soon!


----------



## MCS (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Epic/Dramatic/Glorious/Whatever demo cue*

very cool indeed!


----------



## Ed (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Epic/Dramatic/Glorious/Whatever demo cue*



Christof @ Mon Jul 25 said:


> yes, it's me playing my best plug in, my cello



i was going to say, it sounds fantastic :D (others listen here!)

How did you mix Hollywood Strings here? Was it hard to get this sound? Did you have to use all the mic positions? Did you have to use loads of heavy patches everyone says is hard to use?


----------



## Christof (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Epic/Dramatic/Glorious/Whatever demo cue*



Ed @ Mon Jul 25 said:


> Christof @ Mon Jul 25 said:
> 
> 
> > yes, it's me playing my best plug in, my cello
> ...



Thanks, well actually I didn't do very much Hollywood Strings tweaking, I used the Leg Slur + Port LT 6 patch for each section, no special microphone positions, just the main positions, all sections play con sordino, I just bypassed the sordino patch(with CC15) in the 1st violins when it becomes really big in the middle.
What I did was that I raised the release time for each section(from 700ms to 1200ms), this gives me more legato feeling.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jul 25, 2011)

Lovely writing, Christof, thank you for sharing. I love the Bruckner influence, but the piece doesn't sound overly Brucknerian to me. There's just enough of that special sauce to make it awesome.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 25, 2011)

I am very impressed, Christof!

This is music! Absolutely great what I hear!

Thanks for sharing!

Gunther


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Jul 25, 2011)

Nice writing and mock-up..... Bravo!

Mr A


----------



## Christof (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you for the encouraging feedbacks!


----------



## handz (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello Christof

this is very nice piece of music you have here, HS are sounding really great. 
It is pleasure to hear some music that not tends to be Trailer / Zimmer / Bombastic like but with more classical aproach, Im going to listen to more of your tracks! 

BTW I returned from Vienna yesterday.


----------



## cozzabucks (Jul 25, 2011)

Really lovely stuff Christof - I'm listening to your other tracks on soundcloud as I'm writing this and loving every minute!


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jul 25, 2011)

Fantastic writing Christof! 

The climax @ 1:42 has so much feeling and emotion in it..The strings sound incredible!





Ryan


----------



## Christof (Jul 26, 2011)

handz @ Mon Jul 25 said:


> Hello Christof
> 
> this is very nice piece of music you have here, HS are sounding really great.
> It is pleasure to hear some music that not tends to be Trailer / Zimmer / Bombastic like but with more classical aproach, Im going to listen to more of your tracks!
> ...



Well, next time you come to Vienna give me a call!
Greetings to Olomouc, one of the most beautiful places I ever went!


----------



## Oliverorol (Jul 27, 2011)

Enjoy this more each time I listen to it. Brilliant stuff!


----------



## Oliverorol (Jul 27, 2011)

Enjoy this more each time I listen to it. Brilliant stuff!


----------



## Oliverorol (Jul 27, 2011)

Enjoy this more each time I listen to it. Brilliant stuff!


----------



## Arbee (Jul 27, 2011)

That is REALLY nice, sounds are great and beautifully executed. Well done!


----------



## paoling (Jul 28, 2011)

Awesome..!


----------



## Alex Temple (Jul 28, 2011)

From another Bruckner lover, great piece! You have good taste in your harmonic changes and I think they all happen at the right times. One of the best pieces I've heard here in a while. I've saved this to my iTunes and I look forward to hearing more from you.

I just listened to your "Lamentation"... what a gorgeous piece.


----------



## Christof (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks Alex, glad you like it, thanks for the kind feedback,

Christof


----------

